# An interesting item on slow train travel in Europe.



## caravanman (Mar 28, 2022)

10 of the best train journeys in Europe, chosen by Lonely Planet


A new book on rail travel across the continent showcases gorgeous scenery, historic routes and adventures at a slower pace




www.theguardian.com


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 28, 2022)

I am drooling over the possibilities.


----------



## jiml (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks for the link. We were planning to do Paris - Barcelona on the fast train next winter, but the article has me trying to figure a way to fit in the more scenic route.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 28, 2022)

jiml said:


> Thanks for the link. We were planning to do Paris - Barcelona on the fast train next winter, but the article has me trying to figure a way to fit in the more scenic route.


Awesome, I've heard the Paris-Barcelona route is great. Information on that here, and the slower sleeper train here. It is a bit clunky due to the connection in Latour de Carol but the sleeper is cheap.


----------



## jiml (Mar 28, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Awesome, I've heard the Paris-Barcelona route is great. Information on that here, and the slower sleeper train here. It is a bit clunky due to the connection in Latour de Carol but the sleeper is cheap.


Thanks! I had watched the first video (big Seat 61 fan), but missed the second. We're planning to tour Spain next February, but saved a bucket-load by flying into Paris and home from Madrid, leaving the question on how to best get to Spain. By train of course! Right now the plan is for the fast train, run on alternate days by a TGV or Renfe equivalent. I understand they cost the same, but Renfe provides food in First Class whereas SNCF does not. I'll need to tweak a few things to make the slower route work but love a project.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 28, 2022)

I have taken the train from Toulouse up to Latour de Carol, very scenic. Would be fun to continue on to Barcelona, or ride the yellow train... 
Not many trains in Cyprus.


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2022)

caravanman said:


> I have taken the train from Toulouse up to Latour de Carol, very scenic. Would be fun to continue on to Barcelona, or ride the yellow train...
> Not many trains in Cyprus.


I have done that too! Beautiful ride.


----------



## cirdan (Mar 29, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Awesome, I've heard the Paris-Barcelona route is great. Information on that here, and the slower sleeper train here. It is a bit clunky due to the connection in Latour de Carol but the sleeper is cheap.



If you can do it, I can only recommend.

My wife and I caught the night train from Paris to La Tour de Carol once a few years back and as we had plenty of time until the Spanish train was going to leave we walked around the village and found a place that was just serving breakfast. We were the only tourists, besides us there were only locals. We were served bacon with fava beans, the best I ever had.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 30, 2022)

Definitively recommend the Bergensbanen - very scenic ride. It's the premier route in Norway so it gets the best and newest rolling stock. The train north to Trondheim along Mjøsa is also lovely. 

The original cab ride video shown on TV was one of Norway's most watched tv events and started the slow tv movement. It's widely available on YouTube.


----------



## CaptPete 43 (Mar 31, 2022)

I highly recommend riding the narrow gauge railways in the Harz Mountains of the former DDR. These communities were largely untouched in WWII and have lovely fachwerk (half timbered) buildings. _Wernigerode _ is absolutely charming. For more info go to How to visit the Harz Railway | Times, prices, tickets


----------

